# Occupy Wilkes Barre



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 11, 2011)

So I wanted to get people going on this. Wilkes Barre is located south of Scranton, north of Allentown. I want some people to join in protesting at the courthouse, public square or some other location.

Goals are as follows:
Better roads and repairs
Less corruption
Better homeless services (They closed the drop in here)
Better public transportation
More funding to fix the Stirling or stop prosecuting people for breaking in
Something pertaining to squatting the abandoned buildings around here

Give me more ideas. If I like it, its in.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 11, 2011)

Also, since this won't let me edit, this is Pennsylvania. You CAN COVER YOUR FACE. DO IT.
Things I recommend you bring:
Backpack
Face mask of any kind (Skank, scarf, Guy Fawks mask et all)
Gas masks and/or eye protection
Helmets!
Food
Sleeping bags
Tents
Tarps
Folding chairs (optional)
Water

Now: For the backpacks. Stuff your riot gear in there (The helmet, gas mask and eye protection)

I don't want a repeat of people getting maced and gassed for no fuckin reason. No weapons though.


----------



## Asar (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in Wilkes-Barre. The only thing I care to see change is the corruption among the politicians, Chamber of Commerce, and the judges/legal system. The roads will always be fucked here. Better help for the homeless would be great too. They seem to only be funding new businesses and the downtown renovation even though it's failing because there's a lot of poor folks here.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 11, 2011)

Asar said:


> I'm in Wilkes-Barre.


What part of Wilkes Barre you in? I'll have to meet up with you later after school
And yeah, the biggest thing I want done is the fuckin corruption. Roads are back burner


----------



## Asar (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in Mt Top, but I'm contemplating heading to the square if something is going on.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 11, 2011)

Asar said:


> I'm in Mt Top, but I'm contemplating heading to the square if something is going on.


Its not yet. I'll let you know when we start shit. Probably by next week if we get enough people.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 11, 2011)

I was thinking that we should get together with people we know and get them involved, like a flashmob


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 13, 2011)

You guys suck >__>


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 14, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/OccupyScrantonPA


----------

